# What's wrong with these tomato plants



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I planted these tomato plants 3 weeks ago, one of them look normal while the rest look curled up.

I have had nothing but rain sense they were planted, about 5" so far...

Anyone know what's wrong with them and what can I do to fix them...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Somebody spraying something nasty in the neighbor hood?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I did spray Princep on the corn patch a week later but it isn't close to where these are planted... and everything else looks great, it's just these 4 plants and one of the same looks normal..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Strange looking.....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any manure used? triclopyr or aminopyrolyd based herbicide carryover in manure causes funky stunting for a couple of years.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Could be residualfrom grazon p&dfrom either manure, mulch used from hay, or applied in that spot in the past couple of years.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

It's herbicide damage.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah that sorta looks like some light 2,4D damage... (if it was severe they'd be turned into corkscrews and the leaves would be WAY longer than normal).

Course it could be something else that drifted in or came in with soil or manure or something like that... carried over herbicide or drift or even contaminated sprayer or water containers or something of that sort... doesn't take much...

Tomatoes are particularly sensitive to some chemicals... I know when they approved Command herbicide in cotton down here in the South 20-odd years ago (clomazone) in all the meetings they reiterated over and over again how important it was not to spray in winds over 10 mph... the stuff was prone to vapor drift and it would wipe out tomatoes MILES away... bleach them white as snow... along with the trees and due to my neighbor pushing too hard in a wind storm ahead of a cold front and rain, part of my grain sorghum crop that year... took it a couple weeks but it snapped out of it... depends on how much it got and how susceptible it is to whatever it was...

Course the sorghum yield sucked on that part of the field that year...

Might snap out of it on its own, or they won't. Not much you can do about it either way...

Later! OL J R


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I did add a few scoops from the manure pile to that spot, haven't used herbicides in 2 years but that would explane things...


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

In my part of the world it is the norm to spray with grazon p+d. It is suprising how many people do not understand the extreem carry over residual of picloram the p of p+d. I was recently talking to my dow rep about it and the half life in the soil is a long time as in years. Then i asked him what the half life of it is in hay. He said a very long time. Last year had a guy spraying in a pecan bottom I was leasing the pecan and he was leasing the cattle grazing and i asked him before he started to spray what wasin the tank. He said grazon p+d, i asked him to not spray it and that the label states do not spray around desirable trees. His response was labels dont mean anything.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Last time I used Grazon was 3 years ago, probable what it is... this is the first time I added manure to the garden and I didn't give it a thought or I would have left it alone... well live and learn... or remember next time...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

It’s attitudes like that that ruin it for everyone. Guy up the road from me was out spraying his Timothy fields this week he should be mowing not spraying now just bad planning.


----------

